# tank photography



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

Im a little new to the hobby,got my first tank at christmas,and I would like to show off my healthy 29gallon tank. All the pictures I have tried turn out blurry and with no detail.Any suggestions would be helpful,thank you.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Using a tripod helps to stabilize the camera so that shots come out clearer. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

yea a tripod would be good.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

If you have a good camera (too general, I am) - I would use non-flash mode, and turn up as much light in the aquarium as you could. Sun light is also great for photography.

And be patient. You prob need to wait for the fish to settle to get good shots.

Gluck.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Please tell us the type of camera you are using. As the guys suggested a tripod will help alot.

lets see.. Tripod would be alot of help. Also set your shutter speed to 1/1000 or if you have a new fancy camera set it to sport or action, but make sure you have alot of light going into your tank. Don't use a flash. If you're using a cellphone camera like I am, there is nothing you can do, maybe lean it on something and set the timer, or hold your breath and push the button.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Something else to consider is that you need to use your camera in "Manual" mode. This allows you to manually focus in on the fish. In "Auto" mode, your camera is taking pictures of the front glass, not the fish behind it.
Tony


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

hey yeah, that's prolly the best advice right there and cheap too =)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Toshogu said:


> Please tell us the type of camera you are using. As the guys suggested a tripod will help alot.
> 
> lets see.. Tripod would be alot of help. Also set your shutter speed to 1/1000 or if you have a new fancy camera set it to sport or action, but make sure you have alot of light going into your tank. Don't use a flash. If you're using a cellphone camera like I am, there is nothing you can do, maybe lean it on something and set the timer, or hold your breath and push the button.


I have a Canon Rebel XS - I use the standard [FONT=Berlin Sans FB, sans-serif]18-55mm IS Lens that goes with it. It has been great for picture taking for my tank (mostly so ppl can help me id some plants - I have yet to spent some time and have a "real" photography project with it yet, but couple of nights ago I took some shots of my rams and they look pretty good imo.)

You really have to play around with the shutter speed to get the right rate - for fish like rams or other slow swimmers, less active fish, I have a slow shutter speed. For active ones, faster shutter speed is needed or you will just see a shadow, but then, your tank must be bright.

This takes alot of time and effort, and money. But if you can invest in a DSLR camera - even at entry level like the one I have currently, I highly suggest it! And it would be another whole world when you can invest in macro lens - something im still saving for, as I already aquascape to have spots where my fish can be relatively close to a side.
[/FONT]


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still using my Cannon AE-1 1980 but recently digital photography has really started catching my eye. I've really begun to see very little difference between the two. That and prices for a comprable digital camera to my AE-1 have finnaly gotten into the realm of normal people.


----------

